# Do you like Kingdom Hearts???



## Nobunaga (May 31, 2010)

I like it


----------



## Ritsuki (May 31, 2010)

I remember when I bought the first one. I had to convince my mother so I told her that it was a game with Disney characters


----------



## xist (May 31, 2010)

You need an intermediate, "The games are OK" option for me.


----------



## naglaro00 (May 31, 2010)

I'll be the first one to say this - 
no

The games are good, but I don't like it.


----------



## prowler (May 31, 2010)

The fan base ruined the game for me.


----------



## Laxus (May 31, 2010)

Meh, the games are alright I guess. But I am not a fan of the series.


----------



## worlok375 (May 31, 2010)

No.


----------



## Gore (May 31, 2010)

absolutely not.


----------



## rockstar99 (May 31, 2010)

Nope, I dont like it.I loVE IT!


----------



## Raika (May 31, 2010)

I'm in the middle. I hate the fact that you have to buy different consoles just to play every game to understand the confusing storyline.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 31, 2010)

I really, REALLY, like it.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 31, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> I'm in the middle. I hate the fact that you have to buy different consoles just to play every game to understand the confusing storyline.


This. The gameplay, graphics and characters are great though.

So, I guess that counts as a yes.


----------



## jonesman99 (May 31, 2010)

i loved the ones  ive played(Chain of memories & 365/2 Days) but havent been able to play the others, mainly cuz i never or will ever buy a ps2, so i read the story line off Wikipedia, and now im a little intrigued as to what happens next.


----------



## Lube_Skyballer (May 31, 2010)

I still need to play them. I borrowed Kingdom Hearts 1 and 2 from a friend but I haven't really played it. Yet.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 31, 2010)

Not really. Boring character and mediocre storyline. Epic Mickey looks like a MUCH better usage of Disney properties (while it only covers Mickey Mouse characters it still looks better). The hacking and slashing is alright but it's tedious and generic.


----------



## Blaze163 (May 31, 2010)

I quite enjoyed them, but I wouldn't say they're as mind blowing as some people make out. They're good games, maybe even great games. But they fall short of the rank of legendary games in my humble opinion. Especially when the storyline got so damn confusing. If I want to be confused and have to consult wikipedia for answers, I'll play Metal Gear Solid.


----------



## DeadLocked (May 31, 2010)

no it's shit. ahem. avatar


----------



## Satangel (May 31, 2010)

Overrated, just like FF IMHO.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Jun 7, 2010)

Luckily, I'm not a victim to console restriction (except when it comes to owning a PS3, don't have that yet, don't think I'll get one any time soon. I own my own Wii, PS2, XBOX360, PSP, and DSi (as well as various older handhelds).

I love the KH series, except for Chain of Memories, because of the shit battle system that seems to be Luxord's fault. (A member of the XIII) I've played through KH 1 twice, watched Chain of Memories cutscenes on youtube, and I'm playing through 358/2 days currently. I plan on getting Birth by Sleep when it comes out, and I'm most definitely playing through II after I beat 358/2. (I own all the PS2 discs, but not the 358/2 cart. Acekard FTW. I also never bought CoM on GBA.) I'm selling Re: Chain of Memories for credit to buy Persona 3 Portable when it comes out because I have no money right now.

I also own a wooden keyblade replica, a keyblade necklace, and a shadow heartless plush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (He's somewhere, but with the recent move, hes packed away somewhere T_T)


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 7, 2010)

lacrymosa967 said:
			
		

> I also own a wooden keyblade replica


I want one.


----------



## doeo (Jun 7, 2010)

I NEVER played a kingdom hearts game.
In fact, I don't even know what Kingdom Hearts is... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Am I missing something here?


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 7, 2010)

doeo said:
			
		

> I NEVER played a kingdom hearts game.
> In fact, I don't even know what Kingdom Hearts is...
> 
> 
> ...








*OMG!!!!!!*


----------



## Ryufushichou (Jun 7, 2010)

Ok im inbetween, i like KH1, then KH2, CoM and 358/2 days SUCKED so much i never wanted to touch KH again, then with the new patch BBS rekindled my hopes for the series. Fun game.....anyway ima have to say yes, because of KH1 and BBS


----------



## Aeladya (Jun 11, 2010)

Of course! It's a unique series.


----------



## Domination (Jun 11, 2010)

I can't really say much, but I felt the KH on DS was terrible.

The rest of the series on PS2 looks too boring for me to pick up too.

So I would say "no"


----------



## cosmiccow (Jun 11, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Not really. Boring character and mediocre storyline. Epic Mickey looks like a MUCH better usage of Disney properties (while it only covers Mickey Mouse characters it still looks better). The hacking and slashing is alright but it's tedious and generic.



This.


----------



## monkat (Jun 11, 2010)

cosmiccow said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Monkat officially grants this 'This.' his seal of approval.



Spoiler











Yeah, I mean...I have never really been a fan of action RPGs to begin with, I like to kinda relax and get told an epic story with turn-based battles. They're OK games, and I'm definitely gonna play re:coded if it gets localized, but its never gonna be on any of my best games lists


----------



## Coto (Jun 11, 2010)

Nop. Just because there´s nothing new in there, or at least something that could get my attention.

It´s a boring and like someone else said, overrated story.

However and a bit off topic, i love twewy´s storyline MUCH more than this one.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 11, 2010)

i dont enjoy it. but i've played on a ps2


----------



## Zerousen (Jun 11, 2010)

It's OK, I guess. I like the storyline, but thhe gameplay gets tiring, if you have played alot like me.


----------



## Lubbo (Jun 11, 2010)

its orgasmic game, clocked 1 and 2 and Chain of Memories, slowly getting there on 358/2 Days.
I find 358/2 Days very repetitive so i have been taking my time. I love the kingdom hearts series but i do find the story and endings a bit confusing


----------



## Okami Wolfen (Jun 14, 2010)

I actually kinda like the repetition, strangely enough. I've only beaten 358/2, and I'm halfway done with KH1.


----------



## cotyboy (Jun 14, 2010)

Yes, I love the Kingdom Hearts series, especially the storyline other people might get confused but not me I love stories full of mystery and twist. the way they blend characters, heartless etc into the disney stories is quite amusing, gameplay might be repetitive but at least its more interactive than most rpgs


----------



## jesterscourt (Jun 14, 2010)

I rather enjoy Kingdom Hearts.  Here's my opinion for those that don't like it, or think the game is spread out across too many consoles... 

It's an action RPG.  So no, it's not turn based, and yes, you can spam the action/attack key pretty much the entire time and still beat the game on normal difficulty.  But then again, I did the same thing in God of War.  Now take a heavier difficulty level, and you're going to need to use some strategy.  And probably figure out how to use magic.  It's not turn based. 

It has 3 different franchises rolled into one.  Yes, the entire game is fan service.  C'mon Final Fantasy characters and Disney characters?  I said three franchises.  Sora, Roxas, and Org 13 are now big enough to be a franchise on their own.  Does this get muddled?

Kingdom Hearts 1 was literally the saga of Sora finding his friend Riku and his adventure along the way... Without spoiling it, he finds him but the journey isn't over, hence Kingdom Hearts 2.  So you can pretty much get the entire feel for the series with those two games.  Just own a PS2.  You want to fill in the blanks?  Because some events definitely occurred between 1 and 2 (which set up 2)... 

Rent ReChain of Memories, the PS2 remake of the GBA game.  It uses the same engine as the PS2 games, but it still retains the card mechanic, with an action key... It's not for everyone, but hey, it'll let you know about the rest of the story.

358/2 Days is a side-story about Organization 13 (a big plot point in KH2) and one of the main characters Roxas.  It was clear it was retconned into the series, so it's not a NEED to have game.  It's timeline is basically the year before KH2's events.

ReCoded is a side-story about the timeframe directly after the events of KH2.  Again, it's not a need to have, just like the other 2 aforementioned games.

Birth By Sleep is the prequel to Kingdom Hearts, and there are a lot of hints dropped that it will set up some of the events of KH3 (I've avoided reading any plot summaries for the Japanese version), it too will probably be avoidable.

So yeah, to play the core series, just play KH1 then KH2.  If you are feeling extra adventurous, you can strike out for Re:Chain of Memories in between the two.  And if you really like the gameplay, storyline, and characters, you can get the NDS games to fill in the gaps.

for those TL;DR people:
*You only need to play the 3 Playstation 2 games: Kingdom Hearts -> Kingdom Hearts - Re:Chain of Memories -> Kingdom Hearts 2*


----------



## Daizu (Jul 4, 2010)

I really enjoy the games, one of my favorite game series. But the fanbase is just... no.


----------



## Sephi (Jul 4, 2010)

Yep. I'm a fanboy.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 4, 2010)

Nope I tried on GBA and hated it


----------



## Xale (Jul 4, 2010)

I absolutely love the series, at first when i heard about it, i didnt care for it at all, i thought it was stupid, but during the summer of 7-8th grade, my friend bought it for me and forced me to play it, i fell in love with it, nowadays im basicly obsessed with it, i cant wait until BBS comes in september although i already beat it, and im looking foward to REcoded and Kingdom hearts 3d


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 4, 2010)

had never play a kingdom hearts
doubt it will change anytime soon


----------



## Yoshimashin (Jul 4, 2010)

The first one was pretty kick ass but the second one tried to make a serious story and I couldn't take it seriously. It lost a lot of its charm.


----------



## Finishoff (Jul 4, 2010)

^Ditto with the above.

I like the first one, beat it and enjoyed it. I've played and beat the second one in Japanese so I have no idea about the story line. And I don't plan on playing it in English anytime soon.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 4, 2010)

Only 358/2 days since the main character is Roxas (who is awesome), not Sora (who sucks and ruins the series). Though Sora tried his hardest to ruin the game, still.
Boo Sora, that kid sucks.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 4, 2010)

lol I can't stand kingdom hearts, but I gave the one on DS a try, didn't really like it enough to continue playing through three days


----------



## rurudtsafg (Jul 4, 2010)

LOVE IT. For people who dont like it probably never even gave it a chance I mean the storyline isn't that confusing.....is it?
I love the DS version, the graphics kinds sucked but everything else won me over.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 4, 2010)

rurudtsafg said:
			
		

> LOVE IT. For people who dont like it probably never even gave it a chance I mean the storyline isn't that confusing.....is it?
> I love the DS version, the graphics kinds sucked but everything else won me over.



I gave it three chances. Three times is enough for me.


----------



## rurudtsafg (Jul 4, 2010)

well watever theres at least 10 million more people who like than hate it so it doesn't really matter i guess.


----------



## GreatWisdom (Jul 4, 2010)

Its a pretty good game. Played most of them already. Waiting for the English version of Birth by Sleep


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 4, 2010)

rurudtsafg said:
			
		

> well watever theres at least 10 million more people who like than hate it so it doesn't really matter i guess.



Lol! 10 million more? Er... okay XD
No need to get touchy, just simply stating it's not that we didn't give it a chance, some of us just doesn't like it lol


----------



## Domination (Jul 4, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> I love the DS version, the graphics kinds sucked but everything else won me over.



To tell you the truth, I was extremely hyped and excited for the game and even planned to buy it, but after testing out the game a little... I thought it was pretty boring and decided against buying it.

And I did play through some amount of days, I think it was 70, but it never really appealed that much to me.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 4, 2010)

Domination said:
			
		

> phoenixgoddess27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't say that -_-
I was excited about the game as well, until I tried it out. I gave it another chance though, failed. One more chance and got to the third day before I just knew I didn't like it.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 4, 2010)

Hey stop not liking rurudtsafg's favorite game ever.
Or he and 10million fanboys will come to your houses with cardboard keyblades, and rain down justice.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jul 4, 2010)

Kingdom Hearts? Hell yes!

The story, the characters, the music, the gameplay. What's not to like?


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 4, 2010)

ZAFDeltaForce said:
			
		

> Kingdom Hearts? Hell yes!
> 
> The story, the characters, the music, the gameplay. What's not to like?



Everything about it -_-
Some people are fans and some are not lol to each their own.


----------



## Demonbart (Jul 4, 2010)

I really like KH, can't wait for Re:coded.


----------



## tommzy2 (Jul 4, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> I really like KH, can't wait for Re:coded.



Me too, its said that Kingdom Hearts Re:Coded has a storyline just as important as Birth By Sleep, so it is a must get.


----------



## felixsrg (Jul 8, 2010)

I love it, I have only played Chain of Memories and 358/2 Days, but I'm planning on playing the one for PS2 and will surelly get Re:coded and the one for 3DS when those come out.


----------



## Cloudywolf (Jul 8, 2010)

Who doesn't?


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 8, 2010)

I don't like Kingdom Hearts series.....I LOVE IT! xD! Can't wait for BbS!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 8, 2010)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> I don't like Kingdom Hearts series.....I LOVE IT! xD! Can't wait for BbS!


Do you mean the U version? J has been out a while


----------



## CamulaHikari (Jul 8, 2010)

I played KH I & II at my friends home since I don't own a ps2 and I was like "Hi, my new best friend~!" I finished both of them at his home. Chain of Memories took a while to get into at first, but after the second try I loved it as well. 358/2 Days was good as well (I think it is one of the better games on the DS), but compared to the rest this one was the most boring one, but that doesn't mean I didn't enjoy it~! Now I can't wait for BBS to come out in english and then there's the wait for Re:Coded and KH 3DS~! It will be a good time for KH fans~!


----------



## Phillyman (Jul 11, 2010)

The first two games for the Playstation 2 were pretty good. Even though I bought the DS version....havent had a chance to try it out.


----------



## Drake5 (Jul 11, 2010)

I played the DS one first. Thats what got me hooked. It's _very_ slow starting; it doesn't get entertaining until after 100 days or so.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  'You get an incentive a day' slow. But I found it to be fun. Enough to buy KH 1&2. Oh, and the graphics are on par w/ the ps2 games.


----------



## sendyo (Jul 11, 2010)

Yeah. I like it a lot i might even be addicted. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I played Kingdom Hearts the day it came out and beat 3 weeks later from non stop play lol.
But i'm still waiting for Kingdom Hearts 3.Hope it comes out on Xbox 360 and Ps3.

Here's a list of the Kh games That I own right now:
____________________________________________ 

Kingdom Hearts (Ps2)

Kingdom Hearts: Final Mix (Ps2)

Kingdom Hearts:Chain of memories (Gba)

Kingdom Hearts 2 (Ps2)

Kingdom Hearts 2: Final Mix+ (Ps2)

Kingdom Hearts Re:Chain of Memories (Ps2)

Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days (DS)
_____________________________________________

No I don't have Kingdom Hearts: Birth by Sleep because I dont own a PSP. It sucks I know and I really wanted to play it too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .Anyway, I also cant wait for Kingdom Hearts Re:Coded thats coming to the DS and the 3DS.


----------



## sendyo (Jul 11, 2010)

It's Kinda weird how Square-Enix keeps making Kingdom Hearts on different consoles and handhelds just so the story can make some sense and clear up certain things.


----------



## ComplicatioN (Jul 13, 2010)

Love it, though i did hate KH 358/2 Days but it did push the DS to a whole new level.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 13, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, like DUH, lol, and I know the Jap version is out, I played it xP


----------

